
Scientists Have Made a Two-Dimensional Material That's Never Been Seen in Nature - eni
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-made-2d-material-never-seen-nature-physics-new-graphene-2017-october
======
Mtinie
This link is a repost of the _Futurism_ article by Kyree Leary; probably worth
linking to the original source: [https://futurism.com/scientists-made-a-two-
dimensional-mater...](https://futurism.com/scientists-made-a-two-dimensional-
material-thats-never-been-seen-in-nature/)

:pedant:

Was anyone else off-put by the title and this introductory sentence? "The
discovery? The creation of two-dimensional materials no thicker than a few
atoms — something that's never been seen before in nature."

Two-dimensional space: Length * Width

Three-dimensional space: Length * Width * Height

If the material has thickness, as this material does (even if it is
microscopic), it has a non-zero value for the height, ergo it's a three-
dimensional object.

/pedant

